# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم GPGeMMC تحديثات :  GPGeMMC v1.08 Added Clear Samsung Account Lock - Many Models for ISP & Jtag Flashing

## mohamed73

*GPGeMMC v1.08 Added Clear Samsung Account Lock - Many Models for ISP & Jtag Flashing*   *!! Welcome to 2014... You can't even dream about what we are going to give you this year !!*  Whats new ?  ◊ ISP LIGHT SPEED   Samsung M200S
Samsung I9020
Samsung I9023A
Samsung I9023T
Samsung P1000
Pantech Sky A820L 
Xiaomi 2A
Haier E760  * ◊ Clear Samsung account lock*  GT-I9500C
GT-I9502
GT-I9505
GT-I9508  ◊ Samsung no-loss user data pattern unlock  SCH-I869  ◊ JTAG  Xiaomi 2A
Xiaomi 2S   ◊ Boot Files & Dumps uploaded   HTC A7272
HTC G17 ( Big Camera ) 
HTC G17 ( Small Camera ) 
HTC G18
HTC G20
HTC 21
HTC ONE CV
HTC T328D
HTC T328T
HTC T528D
HTC T528T
Lenovo S899T
Samsung D710
Samsung I747
Samsung I889
Samsung I9100G
Samsung I9250
Samsung I9260
Samsung S7572
T328W
HTC T328w
KTouch W806 Plus
Samsung I9001
Samsung E210s
Samsung S7562
Samsung I9108
Samsung N7105
Samsung E250L
Samsung S7500
Huawei T8951
Samsung I9500
Samsung E210K
Samsung I9070
Samsung P3100
Samsung P3113
Samsung I9003  ◊ *Check it out the first successFull Repair Reports from our Beloved Users*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   ◊ Some Use Full links  *Support Area for downloading files*
forum (dot) gpgindustries (dot) com/downloads.php?do=cat&id=1393  *General Tutorial about GPGEMMC for EMMC Soldering etc....* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *General Tutorial about GPGEMMC for EMMC Read/Write etc.... * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
Supported models for ISP Flashing !!* ( World's Largest Numbers of Mobiles Supported for ISP Flashing More than 68 Models ) 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Detecting Jtag Pinouts. ( Jtag pinouts Finding )* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *GPGeMMC JTAG Supported CPU LIST*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Network unlock, Imei Repair, Signal Repair, Efs Repair Supported models* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *
GPGeMMC Supported list of eMMC Ic*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *GPGeMMC Supported model list for Unlock Pattern Lock without losing Data* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *GPGeMMC User Unlock* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *
Jtag Supported Models List !!* ( World's Largest Mobile Brand and Models Supported !!!! Total 1075 Models Supported )
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *GPGeMMC Box's eMMC Pinouts*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Download link*
forum(dot)gpgindustries.com/downloads.php?do=file&id=10672
make sure Replace "(dot)" with "."
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

